
A Real-Time Mario Kart AI Using CNNs, Offline Search, and Dagger - lainon
https://github.com/rameshvarun/NeuralKart
======
lgas
How could they leave out the most important thing: Has it figured out the
rainbow road shortcut?

~~~
pharrington
I see you haven't been keeping up with MK64 state of the art -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUD9p2rUEMU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUD9p2rUEMU)

~~~
maxerickson
Wow.

Anyone not caring to watch the whole thing but thinking of the "the" Rainbow
Road shortcut, fast forward to 23:45.

~~~
taneq
That's not the Rainbow Road shortcut we knew when we were kids. That's
bonkers.

~~~
maxerickson
As someone who played the game quite a bit I enjoyed watching the rest of the
tricks. There's quite a few others.

------
pmarreck
It’s great to see a game I spent a shocking amount of time on in my youth be
used for academic/research purposes

~~~
taneq
It's also a great demonstration of how fast the state of the art is advancing
in machine learning. The original DQN work published by DeepMind in 2014 could
competitively play simple Atari games from circa 1980. Three years later, a
student project can perform adequately on MK64, released in 1996/7.

------
dapreja
Disclaimer - didn't go through most of the content (plan to later). But
possible feedback for growth would be to take the dataset from the N64 low
resolution images, normalize them into coordinate pixel ratio percicions so
network input dimensions can interact with more recent versions of mario Kart.
You can then work with the DS mario emulator for the newer versions of mario
cart (faster, more agressive bots, road detail). The point to doing this would
help provide insight of how Tesla/etc can generate more training data for
their auto poilets. Think about it, if the transition or generalization of
data likes this is possible, you could switch game plaform and provide actual
data their auto poilet systems need.

